
Ask HN: Feasibility of an underground base on Mars? - pmoriarty
How feasible would building an underground base on Mars be vs a base on the surface?<p>The advantages of the former would be increased protection vs radiation and other surface hazards.  Its inhabitants could always go to the surface when needed.<p>What are the downsides and how difficult would it be to build?
======
boznz
I assume Elon is already working on his volcano lair under Olympus Mons...

Assuming he's not I am guessing it would be easier to find a cave or Lava Tube
(does Mars have them?) than building something from scratch

------
aaron695
Building underground on earth is the same or more expensive than above ground.

It's mostly done where land is expensive and there are height limits.

Sooooo I'd guess the same would be on Mars, to costly.

